# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework >  راهنمایی برای برداشتن پسورد vba excle xlsm

## deivid

باسلام
ببخشید در این پست سوال کردم. جای مناسب دیگری نبود.

لطفا راهنمایی نمایید چگونه می توانم پسورد vba یک فایل اکسل 2007 از نوع xlsm و xlsx را برداشت؟

باتشکر

----------

